# télécharger Packagemaker ?



## charlyoleg (4 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,

Je suis developpeur PC et je dois faire une appli pour mac.
L'appli est maintenant faite, mais je dois trouver un createur d'install gerne "Installer Vise" , on m'a conseillé
Packagemaker, mais le seul lien que j'ai trouvé est:
http://personalpages.tds.net/~brian_hill/software/PackageMakerFull_1.0b4.tar.gz

Or, une fois le logiciel téléchargé, il m'est impossible de l'installer, erreur "Impossible d'ouvrir l'ensemble d'installation "packagemaker full install".(inventaire manquant ou obsolète)...
CA vient de mon mac 10.1 ?? ou de moi ? ou de l'install qui ne marche pas?

Merci,


----------



## mpergand (4 Mars 2004)

Sur le site il est dit à propos de PackageMakerFull_1.0b4.tar.gz:

(For "Rhapsody".Will not run on Mac OS X 10.x)

Si tu as installé les dev tools, PackageMaker devrait se trouver dans /developer/applications/, sinon tu peux les télécharger ICI, c'est gratuit (mauvaise nouvelle: les dev tools pour 10.1 ne semblent plus dispo, il faut 10.2 au minimum )

Liens utiles:
PackageMaker_Howto 
SoftwareDistribution


----------

